# Please pray!



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I was just talking to Katherine(LiddleGoteGurl), there is a tornado warning where she lives, please pray that they will be ok as well as other nearby residents. ray:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

If you talk to her again let her know I'm praying for her! I know exactly how the tornado warnings go.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

I pray her and her family is safe. ray: We had really bad weather north of where I live too. Let us know if you hear anything from her.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

I just talked to her, she said it went by their house, they are ok and so are the goaties


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh wow thats scary, so glad they have made it through ok.


----------



## LiddleGoteGurl (Nov 29, 2007)

Hey everyone!

I have been so busy as usual that I haven't even been able to check threads so I didn't find this until now. Thank you SO much for your prayers. We have had tons of rain- way too much. A town that is about 5 miles from us was completely underwater and there was a mandatory evacuation. We are ok though- no fences busted or anything! Thank the Lord.

Just wanted to let you all know that I am still alive . I know I am on so much less than I used to be, and I am so sorry for that. My life is quite crazy now that the herd is huge and I am going through high school... soo many activities and things to do that I just cannot justify spending much time on the computer. I will keep popping my head in every once in a while to see how things are going and to let you all know that I didn't really fall off the face of the earth. Hugs to all, and good luck with your goaties!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

So great to hear from you....Thank God that you are busy with the everyday and not dealing with a disaster!! Hope we see you again soon


----------

